# My car of the day, Vauxhall Adam S



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Vauxhall will reveal the new Adam S and will hit UK show rooms next year. This baby hot hatch will be powered by a 148 BHP 1.4 litre turbo and will come fitted with VXR braking system. A 0-60 time of 8.5 seconds and will hit a top speed of 124 MPH. To ensure the Adam S stands out on the road, Vauxhall has fitted a front lip spoiler and extended rear bumber. If that goes unoticed then a big spolier and Adam S logos should clear things up. A £15,350 price tag is expected.

Like it?


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

That's quite funky looking. 

Never going to see me driving one though.


----------



## djgregory (Apr 2, 2013)

Looks good.

Definitely a ladies car though.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Has a look of the DS3 about it.

But as said, definitely a ladies car.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

djgregory said:


> Looks good.
> 
> Definitely a ladies car though.


hopefully we may get some female members casting their opinions on the car.


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

I like the look, don't know if I'd have one though ?


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Isn't this basically a Fiat 500?

If so, I'd much rather have an Abarth 500 - 8.5 seconds to 60 isn't good enough.

I do like the look though, it just needs more power.


----------



## djgregory (Apr 2, 2013)

Nothing a re-map and a few mods wont sort out


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

millns84 said:


> Isn't this basically a Fiat 500?
> 
> If so, I'd much rather have an Abarth 500 - 8.5 seconds to 60 isn't good enough.
> 
> I do like the look though, it just needs more power.


The looks and styling has a lot going for it but like you stated the 0 to 60 times let it down. As some have said, a ladies car, or should it be a hot hatch for the ladies?


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

djgregory said:


> Nothing a re-map and a few mods wont sort out


 What do you recon a re-map can push it to? 148 BHP to 180 BHP?


----------



## stuartr (Mar 11, 2014)

Without the badge I'd never have guessed a Vauxhall.

Looks like A1 mated with DS3


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Quite like these.

If I didn't have a daughter, two dogs and a smaller commute I'd consider a car like this. 

Don't consider it that girly looking TBH.


----------



## djgregory (Apr 2, 2013)

Soul boy 68 said:


> What do you recon a re-map can push it to? 148 BHP to 180 BHP?


This is the same engine as the Black Edition Corsa has i believe so yes 180 should be achievable which wouldn't be too sluggish in a car that small.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

djgregory said:


> This is the same engine as the Black Edition Corsa has i believe so yes 180 should be achievable which wouldn't be too sluggish in a car that small.


Does make you wonder why Vauxhall have not given it more power like 180 BHP to start with.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

MDC250 said:


> Quite like these.
> 
> If I didn't have a daughter, two dogs and a smaller commute I'd consider a car like this.
> 
> Don't consider it that girly looking TBH.


Not seen you on this forum in a while fella, All OK ?


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

?

Posted multiple times every day this month!

But thanks for asking


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

MDC250 said:


> ?
> 
> Posted multiple times every day this month!
> 
> But thanks for asking


With hundreds of us on here all the time we sometimes lose each other on here, glad to see you are still around.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

I really don't see the point of buying a brand new car to remap it. 

Buy something you are happy with out of the box, then as time goes past and the enjoyment falls, then maybe go for it. 

No point paying top money for a new car, invalidating the warranty which is one of the draws of a new car, and then leaving you no scope to improve it later when the shiny factor has worn off.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Kerr said:


> I really don't see the point of buying a brand new car to remap it.
> 
> Buy something you are happy with out of the box, then as time goes past and the enjoyment falls, then maybe go for it.
> 
> No point paying top money for a new car, invalidating the warranty which is one of the draws of a new car, and then leaving you no scope to improve it later when the shiny factor has worn off.


Not even if the company who re maps your car has a good reputation?


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Kerr said:


> I really don't see the point of buying a brand new car to remap it.
> 
> Buy something you are happy with out of the box, then as time goes past and the enjoyment falls, then maybe go for it.
> 
> No point paying top money for a new car, invalidating the warranty which is one of the draws of a new car, and then leaving you no scope to improve it later when the shiny factor has worn off.


Totally agree, big draw for Vauxhall on new car sales has surely got to be their 100k lifetime warranty.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Not even if the company who re maps your car has a good reputation?


Things go wrong with cars all the time remapped or not remapped.

Obviously remapped some of the failures become higher risk as everything is working harder.

If you turned up with a failure Audi would be well within their right to say no to a repair. It could be hard to prove if the fault was remap related if it was anything to do with the engine or drivetrain.

I wiped out my engine on my old Astra GSI turbo. The turbo impeller exploded and ended up inside the engine.

The complete engine was beyond repair. The car had done over 100,000 miles at that time and I did start my modifying at less than 10,000 miles.

Turbos can fail at anytime though. It isn't unusual to see them fail early on any car, you just never know.

Sometimes you'll be left with a bill for a new turbo, depending what car I doubt much change out of £1000. If like me the turbo really goes, you'll also need a new engine.

This is where you have to balance between, risk, probability and the enjoyment of the extra power or having a warranty.

It's always a bit of a gamble.


----------



## transtek (Mar 2, 2007)

stuartr said:


> Without the badge I'd never have guessed a Vauxhall.
> 
> Looks like A1 mated with DS3


After a quick fling with a Fiat 500!


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

Love vauxhall a but mehhh I dunno . Wouldn't mind seeing what Courtney could do with it .


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

It's like a mid range power car to compete with the likes of the 500, a1, 1 series etc. Not my kind of car but can see the appeal to the young 'uns.


----------



## Jedi (May 5, 2014)

It's a bit like a fat lass. Probably a great deal of fun, but I wouldn't want my mates to catch me inside one.


----------



## shanew (Sep 23, 2011)

There are manufacturers approved mappers too, I know revo maps are approved by audi as they don't effect the ecu's failsafes. I believe this is also the same for ecutek but not entirely sure


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

Its ok but it costs too much.


----------



## davo3587 (May 9, 2012)

My wife has ordered her ADAM 3 weeks ago and just waiting on its arrival.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

davo3587 said:


> My wife has ordered her ADAM 3 weeks ago and just waiting on its arrival.


Do let us know what the Mrs thinks of the car fella. :car:


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

No bloke, with any self respect will drive that.


----------



## pajd (Sep 17, 2014)

Not for me. Looks horrible


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

I swear I saw one of these on the road tonight.


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

Looks much better than the standard ones!


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Ravinder said:


> I swear I saw one of these on the road tonight.


That can't be :doublesho it's not released yet.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Kash-Jnr said:


> Looks much better than the standard ones!


I think it looks rather funky, it should be a big hit with the ladies.


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

I do like it to be honest but like you said a ladies car. 
Would I let my partner own one? No as it is made by Vauxhall.


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

millns84 said:


> Isn't this basically a Fiat 500?
> 
> If so, I'd much rather have an Abarth 500 - 8.5 seconds to 60 isn't good enough.
> 
> I do like the look though, it just needs more power.


I believe there may be a VXR variant so that may be a faster version. IMO there's no shame in those figures, speed is nice but certainly isn't everything !


----------



## t1mmy (Dec 9, 2006)

I've had an Adam since March 2013 and it's done everything I needed it to do and it's done it well.

We looked at the Fiat 500 and I felt that was pretty girly. The corsa just didn't offer much apart from a price saving and the overall package for similar cars didn't stack up as well for everything we wanted.


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

Hate the way manufacturers add an S or an R badge or whatever and it suddenly becomes a hot hatch.

148hp isn't even luke warm.

Decent looking car though.


----------



## davo3587 (May 9, 2012)

This is my wifes 2 day old Adam.
























It is a womens car, but its quite nippy and fun to drive but not everyones cup of tea.


----------

